

VC Investments Rise to Six-Year High - mqt
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/V/VENTURE_INVESTMENTS

======
daniel-cussen
I got linked to an associated press link which looks gross.

~~~
dmoney
<http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080119/venture_investments.html?.v=4>

------
joeguilmette
can you hear the seams of the bubble straining?

